# Stray in need



## FurbyFace

I know this is a long shot, but does anyone in the central florida area want to take in a sweet handsome stray. I have named him handsome, because it describes him perfectly. He is not feral because he comes up to people with ease. I came home from work today and he came running up to me purring from across the street. He loves to pet and it seems like he would make a great house cat. 
He does seem sick, in the way most street cats do. He is wheezing, coughing, sneezing ect, which leads me to believe he has feline herpes. 
I feed him when I can, but my cat gets very stressed out when I do. She can tell what I am doing and paces and yowls at the door. I don't want to keep stressing my cat out, but I can't ignore the one outside. 
This little boy deserves a home and if anyone will take him I can do my best to help out with getting him acclimated to life as a house cat. 

Just to plead his case a little more, I have pictures.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia

I hope that if no one steps up to the plate quickly you can find him some medical care to relieve his cold. Even a week in isolation in your garage, out of the elements is better than nothing.


----------



## FurbyFace

Unfortunately I live in an apartment and don't have anywhere to bring him, but if I can't find someone soon I may bring him to the ASPCA to see if a vet there would be willing to check him out low cost. Thankfully, it hasn't been too cold here in Florida.
I also work at a zoo, so I'm asking around work to see if anyone wants to take him in. I would love to take him to the bird rescue I volunteer at, but he'd be looked at like food by the owls and falcons. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

